
Ask HN: People who are here- are you on Reddit too? - jennytodavchych
Just interested in this
======
banterfoil
I am really interested in some of the smaller communities such as
/r/datahoarder, /r/homelab and some of the Linux based ones. Other than that,
I will just read some of top posts once a week. Contrary to most of HNers I
think, I do like some of the comedy and foolishness of reddit. Perhaps I just
haven't grown out of it yet.

------
broodje
Sort of, but not really. I used to browse reddit quite a lot, but fell out of
touch due to the deterioration of general discussion of any topic.

I find HN to be a lot more developed in its discussions, opinions and
userbase.

------
jetti
Yes. I used to look at /r/all but now I only do my front page with my specific
subreddits that way I get rid of most of the crap

------
cauterized
Nope. The signal to noise ratio on Reddit makes it a far worse time sink, and
I've better things to do with my time.

------
ideophobia
yes, but reddit now more for funny stuff or random news. HN is slowly becoming
my daily driver for just general reading/topics of interest.

